# Scrapie Tags



## drdoolittle (Apr 7, 2012)

I was wondering if you can find out anything about a goat by searching it's scrapie tag number?


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 7, 2012)

You may or may not be able to. I have to tattoo my goats with a specific number that is registered with the state so someone could find out but I know that people also just go to the vet and have a scrapie tag put in and that won't tell you anything.


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 7, 2012)

How would I go about searching it?  The goats in question are the 4 I just purchased from a woman who got them at an auction or "sale-barn".  They all 4 have the same Ohio number.  Could they have just been put in at the auction?


----------



## nomad (Apr 7, 2012)

drdoolittle said:
			
		

> They all 4 have the same Ohio number.  Could they have just been put in at the auction?


Yes, the tags may have been inserted at the auction if when the goats were brought to the auction they were un-tagged. 

 The auction house will charge a fee to the seller for this service. 

The scrapie records would show the auction house as 'owner'.  You would then have to track the true owner through the auction house records.

This may be a very long trek to find the original owner/s.


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 7, 2012)

Well, I searched Ohio flocks that are registered with the USDA scrapie program, and the only flocks that came up  were sheep and only 43 of them!  I just wanted to find out if the bucks and does I got were related to each other.  

The woman I bought them from didn't know-----she thought one of the bucks was Ida's baby, but when I was trimming Maggie's hooves, I had her tied to the outside of the buck pen and both bucks came over and tried to nurse from her----and she didn't seem to mind.  I just want to make sure I'm not breeding son to mother.  I guess I'll just make sure I only use my original buck to breed with Maggie and Ida both.  I have 2 unrelated younger does I can breed with those 2 bucks.


----------

